# St Thomas - anyone fly fished there?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am heading to St Thomas for a couples trip in late July, early August. I did some searching and see there are some good poons there. 

Anyone fished there? Do you have guide recommendations? I may see about renting a boat and doing it myself.

Also, if you did any DIY, hit me up on a PM if you like to share some tips.

Thanks


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Haven't fished St Thomas, but I have a buddy that thinks Anegada is super good. I think he said it was just a quick boat ride from St Thomas. I think he was doing DIY there.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I am heading to St Thomas for a couples trip in late July, early August. I did some searching and see there are some good poons there.
> 
> Anyone fished there? Do you have guide recommendations? I may see about renting a boat and doing it myself.
> 
> ...


St. Thomas (and St. John) are awesome islands. My wife and I went there for our honeymoon. I didn't do any fishing while we were there, but we're planning to go back in the next few years and I've looked around online and there appears to be some decent fishing and a few guides. The locals are some of the friendliest people on the planet and your best bet is to probably just ask around. If there's a good guide or fishing spot they know about they'll not only tell you about it, but they'll offer to give you a ride there, loan you their rod, and cook your catch (not tarpon I guess though, lol).


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Fly fished for blue marlin there 

I saw some poons here and there but didn't have a chance. Assume there are some bones in places as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, I've fished there in 2014 during July. I did DIY outtings and found that Magen's Bay holds some good flyrod beach action, if the cruise ships are not in. Even then, most people don't venture out to the far left of the beach, at the end of the beach (standing there, looking out over the water). Caught some nice snook on small white flies, 1st thing in the morning. 

Later that morning, there were good pods of bait that were being run, near that far beach corner, within casting distance. So I had a sardine pattern fly and hooked several tarpon in the 30-40lb class on my 8wt, but couldn't keep the fly pinned in their mouth (wrong hook, which was more of a snook hook). I put a dive mask on later and ventured out to the bait and saw a few small tarpon pushing the sardines, which had more yellows in them and a few black strips. That whole left side along the rocks on the left side of Magens Bay , starting from the beach, is great snorkeling, especially with your honey!  We plan on going and staying on St Johns, USVI, but I'll come back over to try those fish again.

Neltjeberg Bay has some good action too, if you can find the lil jeep trail to get to it. Same thing, work your way to the left side of the beach. The beach has snook on it as well. There is some grass and coral to the left that holds jacks and snapper.

I was going to book a guy I talked to named Capt Arthur Jones. He said he moved there with his folks about 27yrs ago and had been guiding for 15yrs. He's a fly fishing guide (maybe the only one) and fishes between St Thomas and St Jones). He says it's rare to catch bones on either one. But they take a skiff to some of the little out islands where they catch them on fly. They also fly fish juvi poons (see video) and I think one of the spots in his video is where I described hooking those poons. I was going to book him for a day to run out with him to bonefish, but ran out of time. I'll definitely book him when I go to St Johns.

http://arawakexp.com/fish/your-guide-captain/

http://arawakexp.com/






He did tell me about a shallow place on St T where I can walk in with wading booties and catch small tarpon, on the other side of the island, but again, I ran out of time and I can't remember where it was (maybe you can ask him). Arthur is a really cool guy and will get back to you via email.

Be careful about St Thomas. It's very easy to take an open air taxi to Magen's Bay and easy to get back too. I wouldn't rent a car there for nothing. Traffic, driving and roads there absolutely crazy and there is next to no street signs or traffic signals. So wrecks are a common occurrence. St John is a different story for extended stays. But for short, several day stays, then take the trolly or cab.

Also be weary about St Thomas at night or going off the beating path or being in some of the non tourist areas. Some places are ok, but others are seedy and unsafe.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> Fly fished for blue marlin there
> 
> I saw some poons here and there but didn't have a chance. Assume there are some bones in places as well.


How'd you do with the marlins? I heard that the offshore fishing was their primary fishing and no so much inshore.


----------

